# Hard to find Honda parts



## gtx941 (May 2, 2005)

I have a Honda EM-1600 portable generator. Needs a new ignition coil. I don't know the part number. I do know that Honda has discontinued the part and I can not find one. Do any of you know of a dealer in hard to find small engine parts?


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## gtx941 (May 2, 2005)

Did you ever find the coil? I have same generator and need same part. IOf you find a source, please contavct me. jdoherty155#@comcast,net


----------

